# Stanford, KY *Worf* Nice Sable Adult M



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Stanford, KY | Worf

This shelter euthanizes weekly due to overpopulation. Only one out of 10 dogs born ever find a home. 800 dogs and cats are euthanized each hour in the U.S. Thank you for considering a shelter dog. If you are interested in adopting this pet please e-mail Hillary at [email protected]

If you are a rescue or a potential adopter, please understand that there is only one volunteer who monitors this site; response to your emails may be delayed due to high email volume. Please be patient.

*Worf's Contact Info*

*Lincoln County Animal Shelter*, Stanford, KY 

please email
Email Lincoln County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Lincoln County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Lincoln County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Handsome, handsome boy, beautiful coloring. Is there any help out there for Worf? (Star Trek fans here's your chance!!!) 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

